# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Permeabilidad

## ctor

Buenos días a todos, 
tengo una duda: 
¿Cual sería un buen valor de permeabilidad para una presa de hormigón en masa?
Me sería de gran ayuda que me presentaseis alguna tabla con ejemplos de valores comunes de presas que, al menos en este aspecto, funcionen correctamente.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Luján

> Buenos días a todos, 
> tengo una duda: 
> ¿Cual sería un buen valor de permeabilidad para una presa de hormigón en masa?
> Me sería de gran ayuda que me presentaseis alguna tabla con ejemplos de valores comunes de presas que, al menos en este aspecto, funcionen correctamente.
> Muchas gracias.



Bienvenido ctor.

A tu pregunta no tengo respuesta, pero no desistas, porque pronto alguno de nuestros especialistas en el tema te contestará.

----------


## REEGE

Ctor, espero que alguien te ayude, aunque tu entrada ha sido recia, pregunta casi de Ingenieros, igual tenemos en el foro alguno y puede ayudarte.....Saludos,

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ctor...Una buena pregunta sí señor  :EEK!: 

Esa pregunta ya se me escapa a mis conocimientos  :Embarrassment: , puesto que creo que esa pregunta es casi reservada a ICCPs.

De todas formas, tengo aquí un documento en el PC, del cual te paso el enlace web, que creo puede servirte a lo mejor de algo... :Confused:  :Wink: 

http://www.cismid.uni.edu.pe/descarg...labgeo15_a.pdf

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Buenos días a todos, 
> tengo una duda: 
> ¿Cual sería un buen valor de permeabilidad para una presa de hormigón en masa?
> Me sería de gran ayuda que me presentaseis alguna tabla con ejemplos de valores comunes de presas que, al menos en este aspecto, funcionen correctamente.
> Muchas gracias.


Supongo que te refieres a la permeabilidad de la masa de hormigón que conforma la presa y no a la permeabilidad del vaso ni a la del cimiento.

En primer lugar decirte que todas las presas son permeables y por ello se construyen redes de drenaje en su interior que se conducen aguas abajo de la presa.

El límite de la permeabilidad lo marca la durabilidad del hormigón y, si como dices la presa es de hormigón en masa, debe ser antíguo y por tanto no es extraño que haya aumentado el caudal que recogen los drenes. El agua es el peor enemigo de las obras públicas.

Supongo también que te refieres al tema porque se haya superado el caudal drenado del habitual, ello puede deberse a un nivel de embalse superior al normal ya que las grietas, que están en contacto con el agua, son mayores cuando aumenta la presión hidráulica pues la parte de la presa, aguas arriba, está sometida a tracciones y aguas a bajo a compresión.

No existe, que yo conozca, ningún reglamento de explotación de presas, que genéricamente refleje el mayor valor del caudal de las filtraciones admisible. Quizás haya alguno específico para cada presa, lo desconozco.

Todas las que he visitado, unas 15 por dentro, aunque fué hasta hace 14 años, ahora me dedico a otros asuntos, perdían agua que recogían los drenajes correspondientes que solían circular en lámina libre dentro de las galerías.

Sí se de casos que se tuvo que inyectar lechadas de cemento para cerrar las fugas y disminuir el caudal. Las inyecciones se deben realizar con embalse lleno o casi para que penetre mejor la lechada y se suelen hacer desde las citadas galerías.

Pos supuesto si la permeabilidad es por debajo de la presa, en los cimientos, el máximo lo marca la estabilidad del conjunto de la presa, el caso de Contreras es ejemplar y también el de els Guiamets,  y se soluciona mediante inyecciones y drenajes. 

Si las fugas son por el vaso es otra historia y compete a temas geológicos y de diseño, aunque la solución, muy costosa, es impermeabilizar el vaso. 

No creo que te haya aclarado mucho y bienvenido al foro.

----------

